# Great Villain Showdown: 3rd Round [Results Posted]



## Gomez (Aug 1, 2005)

Here is the Sweet Sixteen of the Great Villain Showdown. Enjoy! A lot of tough ones this time! 


*3rd Round*

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) vs Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu  vs Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) vs Docter Octopus
4. The Joker vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Galactus vs Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. John Doe (Se7en) vs Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote vs Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort vs Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) vs Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) vs Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) vs Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) vs Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor vs Dracula
16. Gollum vs Hal 9000


----------



## The Grumpy Celt (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Lex Luthor vs Dracula
16. Gollum


----------



## ddvmor (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Strahd Von Zarovich
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master
15. Lex Luthor
16. Hal 9000


----------



## merztrumpet (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Galactus 
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Hand of Evil (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) vs Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu vs Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) vs Docter Octopus
4. The Joker vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Galactus vs Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. John Doe (Se7en) vs Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote vs Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort vs Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) vs Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) vs Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) vs Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) vs Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor vs Dracula
16. Gollum vs Hal 9000


----------



## Gomez (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Dracula
16. Gollum 

Gollum vs Hal 9000 was the hardest choice for me this round.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 1, 2005)

Round 3 picks
1) Hannibal Lector
2) Great Cthulhu
3) Doctor Octopus
4) The Joker
5) Galactus
6) Napoleon the Pig
7) Emperor Palpatine
8) Wile E Coyote (All hail the Coyote!!)
9) Lord Voldemort
10) Mr. Burns
11) Sauron
12) Dr. Fu Manchu
13) Thoth Amon
14) KHAAAN!
15) Dracula
16) Gollum


----------



## warlord (Aug 1, 2005)

1.   Hannibal Lector
2.  Darth Vader
3.  Docter Octopus
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7.   Emperor Palpatine
8.  Mr. Edward Hyde
9.  Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11.  Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12.  Megatron
13.  Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15.  Dracula
16.  Hal 9000


----------



## stevelabny (Aug 1, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> 1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
> 2. Darth Vader
> 3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
> 4. The Joker
> ...


----------



## drothgery (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. ?
6. ?
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Megatron
13. ?
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Hal 9000

Finally an excuse to scratch Anakin, too many guys I don't know enough about keep advancing, and the Emperor finally gets a break...


----------



## Draken (Aug 1, 2005)

*My turn*

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Mr. Burns
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Aug 1, 2005)

3rd Round

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum


----------



## Szatany (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Particle_Man (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2.  Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker 
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Hal 9000

8, and 13-16 were tough!


----------



## physicscarp (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Mr. Burns
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Mad Hatter (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. 
10. Mr. Burns
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Dakkareth (Aug 1, 2005)

*3rd Round*
1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. 
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. 
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Dracula
16. HAL 9000[/QUOTE]


----------



## reveal (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000


----------



## demiurge1138 (Aug 1, 2005)

*3rd Round*

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu  
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5.  Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8.  Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) 
14.  Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000

Cthulhu vs. Vader? That's rough. 

Demiurge out.


----------



## Talgian (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) vs Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu vs Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) vs Docter Octopus
4. The Joker vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Galactus vs Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. John Doe (Se7en) vs Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote vs Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort vs Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) vs Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) vs Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Megatron
13. 
14. The Master (Dr. Who) vs Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor vs Dracula
16. Gollum vs Hal 9000

Carry on,
-Talgian


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Hal 9000

16 was brutal, but ultimately, Gollum was a bit too sympathetic to beat HAL.


----------



## Mimic (Aug 1, 2005)

*3rd Round*

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor 
16.  Hal 9000


----------



## Kaledor (Aug 1, 2005)

*3rd Round*

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Gollum


----------



## Renton (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Mr. Burns
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser))
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Hal 9000


----------



## jasper (Aug 1, 2005)

1.  Hannibal Lector would just eat his eyes then unplug him.
2. Great Cthulhu 
3.  Docter Octopus genius plus six arms.
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus eating a planet tops eating a soul.
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining) hmm bacon
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort (the lord wins by spell)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld 
11. Sauron 
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15. Dracula
16. Gollum


----------



## Tonguez (Aug 1, 2005)

*3rd Round*

1. Hannibal Lector
2.  Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5.  Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. John Doe (Se7en) 
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Godzilla
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master (Dr. Who) 
15.  Dracula
16. Hal 9000 

Now 14 was the real toughy here (and its 19-17 to Khan currently so go The Master!)
2 Great Cthulhu vs Darth Vader - that was a stroke of Genius Gomez, giving Lord Vader some _real_ competition. But Vader-kewl beats out ol' squid-face!
9 um yeah but the other choices both suck
16 I would've gone Gollum but he's not really a villain (just a snivelling patsy)


----------



## the Lorax (Aug 1, 2005)

Wow, this round has awful matchups.  
Lots of winners on this list I would like to see gone, and lots
I voted against I'd like to see stay...

1. Agent Smith 
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty
4. Cancer Man (X-Files)
5. Galactus
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld 
11. Randall Flagg
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Thoth-Amon
14. The Master
15. Dracula
16. HAL 9000


----------



## Flexor the Mighty! (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Mr. Burns
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lex Luthor
16 .Hal 9000


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Qlippoth (Aug 1, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Dracula
16. Gollum


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2.  Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty 
4. The Joker 
5.  Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6.  Napoleon The Pig
7.  Jonh Doe
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12.  Megatron
13.  Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. 
15.  Dracula
16.  Hal 9000

6 was hardest for me, I chose the more scary villain, though Napoleon personifies great evil too, and perhaps more real. Thoth-Amon and Megatron still have my nostalgia factor, Gollum isn't real villiain and vampires are too sexy and stylish to lose. Though I voted Voldemort before Strahd, no one can beat lich with seven phylacteries (see Harry Potter book six). And 1 is no context, Smith is cool, but Lecter but cool and terrifying.

Oh, and down with this coyote finally!

Edited- I changed my mind, Napoleon was greater villain than Torrence.

Edited once more- Joe before Palps.


----------



## Endur (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Darth Vader
3. Docter Octopus
4. The Joker
5. Galactus 
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum


----------



## Furtive Noise (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Ctulhu
3. Moriarty
4. Joker
5. Galactus
6. Jack
7. John Doe
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Voldemort
10. Mr. Burns
11. Flagg
12. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead
14. ---
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000


----------



## The Serge (Aug 2, 2005)

[*3rd Round*

1.  Hannibal Lector
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty 
4. The Joker 
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. John Doe (Se7en) (this one was tough)
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Wolv0rine (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Mr. Burns
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000


----------



## DarrenGMiller (Aug 2, 2005)

*3rd Round*

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker 
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Mr. Burns
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000

Comments:
1. The Agent is a computer program... Hannibal EATS people!
2. The force is strong with this one.
3, 8 & 12. I have to choose the literary villain over the cartoon character.
4. The Joker is sick and twisted... CSM is just doing business.
5. The vampire wins.  Always.  Especially #15, but here too.
6. I have to go with Napolean over Jack, since the hotel is the REAL villain.
7. see #2.
9. see #5.
10. This time the cartoon character wins.
11. Sauron is a disembodied eye with bad special effects... Randall Flagg is an archfiend!
13.  Pinhead was just cool.
14. Khan is... a Khan.  He has the legacy and the presence... a barbarian in space...
15. Dracula beats this guy any time.
16. Gollum isn't really a villain.  He is a flunky...  Hal is the cold, calculating inhuman machine of death!  "Gollum... What are you doing, Gollum?"

DM


----------



## Rl'Halsinor (Aug 2, 2005)

*3rd Round*

1. Agent Smith 
2. Great Cthulhu  
3. Docter Octopus
4. The Joker 
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld  
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Pinhead 
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15.Dracula
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Medwyn (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Docter Octopus
4. The Joker 
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Mr Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15.Dracula
16. Gollum


----------



## Chain Lightning (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Agent Smith
2. Great Cthulhu  vs Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty
4. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Galactus
6. Napoleon the Pig
7. John Doe
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld
11. Sauron
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master
15. Lex Luthor 
16. Gollum


----------



## RedShirtNo5 (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Dracula
16. Gollum

Difficult matchups: 1, 2, 14

-RedShirt


----------



## Dougal DeKree (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Gollum

#16 was really hard  :\


----------



## Wombat (Aug 2, 2005)

So much evil, so little time...

My choices are in *Bold*

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) vs Hannibal Lector -- *Hannibal*, absolutely!  come now... An errant program or one of the most intelligent, dapper, charming, and vile human beings to walk the earth?  
2. Great Cthulhu vs Darth Vader -- *Cthulhu*, easy.  I mean, Darth is just a misunderstood family man with a few anger issues to work out; Cthuhlu is the unfathomable and uncaring darkness between the stars, the ultimate sense of hopelessness, doom, and futility
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) vs Docter Octopus -- *Moriarty*.  Simple.  Spidey has many enemie; he can spare one.  How many individuals even caught Holmes' attention?
4. The Joker vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) -- Oooh!  Very tough one!  Ummm... *The Joker*.  CSM is nasty and vile, but he is not so much Evil as a block in Mulder's (and everyone else's) way; The Joker is clever, insane, nasty, and stylish!
5. Galactus vs Graf Orlock (Nosferatu) -- *Orlock*.  Look, Galactus just feels a bit peckish for a planet now and again; Orlock revels in his eviltude!
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) vs Jack Torrence (The Shining) -- **sigh** Neither one is a strong contender on this list.  I go with *Napoleon*, as he terrorizes a much larger group.
7. John Doe (Se7en) vs Emperor Palpatine -- Like I said, Palpatine loses his deathstar to teddy bears and has ineffective lightning.  The most evil thing he ever did is let JarJar live.  *John Doe*, on the other hand, is evil that thinks it is good!  Truly vile!  
8. Wile E. Coyote vs Mr. Edward Hyde -- THIS is a contest?!?  Wile is amusing and ineffective; *Hyde* is the evil that lurks inside the soul of even the purest of us!  Hyde, hands down!
9. Lord Voldemort vs Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) -- Please.  At least Rowling can write.  *He Who Must Not Be Named* is far more evil!
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) vs Mr. Burns -- Oooh!  Classic confrontation!  I love SMERSH and all like that, but in the end I give it to *Mr. Burns* -- he has a Robotic Richard Simmons!  
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) vs Randall Flagg (The Stand) -- *The Dark Lord Sauron* wins over a Satan-wannabe anyday.
12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs Megatron -- Again, no contest.  *Fu Manchu* is the ultimate and original spider in the middle of the web!
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser) vs Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) -- Meh.  Neither one really strikes me.  I go with *Pinhead*, simply because he has cooler makeup...
14. The Master (Dr. Who) vs Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek) -- ARGH!  No fair!  **sigh** I love Khan; he took on the Enterprise TWICE!  But *The Master* takes on whole civilizations in many times and many places; The Master wins.
15. Lex Luthor vs Dracula -- Lex so WANTS to be Drac!  *Count Dracula*, coolest, most iconic, vile & sexy monster going by a landslide.  
16. Gollum vs Hal 9000 -- ???  Gollum is nasty and unpleasant, but ultimately ambiguous.  HAL is trying to save humanity from itself, but kills people in the process.  Of the two I'll go for *Gollum*, but not by much...


----------



## Aexalon (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
 2. Darth Vader
 3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
 4. The Joker
 5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
 6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
 7. Emperor Palpatine
 8. Mr. Edward Hyde
 9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
 10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
 11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
 12. Dr. Fu Manchu
 13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
 14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
 15. Dracula
 16. Hal 9000


----------



## Tiberius (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Dracula
16. Gollum


----------



## Vexed (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files); please! Smoking man would have Joker figured out in two episode and use him like a pawn, having him think he was running things...Smoking man is the Devil!  
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote; I don't see how you can keep a good coyote down...
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek); KHAAAANNNNNN!!!!!!!!!!
15. Dracula
16. Gollum


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 2, 2005)

What is the reasoning of people who prefer Smith over the Lecter? Smith was cool, but not as smart as Lecter, and hardly as evil.


----------



## Jai Kel (Aug 2, 2005)

*3rd Round*

Hannibal Lector
Great Cthulhu 
Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
Galactus
Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
Emperor Palpatine
Wile E. Coyote
Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) 
Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
Megatron
Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
The Master (Dr. Who) 
Dracula
Hal 9000


----------



## Westgate Polks (Aug 2, 2005)

*It Gets Worser and Worser*

3rd Round

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings)
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Zweihänder (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Hannibal Lector
 2. Great Cthulhu
 3. Professor James Moriarty
 4. The Joker
 5. Galactus
 6. Napoleon the Pig
 7. Emperor Palpatine
 8. Mr. Edward Hyde
 9. Lord Voldemort
 10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld
 11. Sauron
 12. Megatron
 13. Pinhead
 14. Khan Noonian Singh
 15. Dracula
 16. Hal 9000


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 2, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Here is the Sweet Sixteen of the Great Villain Showdown. Enjoy! A lot of tough ones this time!
> 
> 
> *3rd Round*
> ...




1.,6., 7.  Hanibal, Napolean and John Doe meet my criteria for GREAT villians.  They win at the end of the movie(s).  How many of these villians up there can say they were the winners.  
4. The Joker the easist matchup so far 
8.  Wile never gives up but man he never, ever has done a successful plan
10.  For 17 years he has refused to learn his employees names and tormented the simpsons
15. Lex is my pick to win it all.  How many of them can say my archnemsis is the strongest person in the world and I've beat him on more than one occasion.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 2, 2005)

Gomez, can I change votes before the voting is closed? I just changed Torrence to Napoleon. 

Guys, help me decide between John Doe and Palpatine. Doe is more scary, and I liked his imagination, but Palpatine is so wondefully cool...   :\


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 2, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Gomez, can I change votes before the voting is closed? I just changed Torrence to Napoleon.
> 
> Guys, help me decide between John Doe and Palpatine. Doe is more scary, and I liked his imagination, but Palpatine is so wondefully cool...   :\



I can't remember who said it, but someone said it best, a bunch of teddy bears stole his massive death star.  They weren't even big teddy bears (or for that matter Vermont Teddy Bears).  At teh end Palpatine loses, and the hero doesnte ven kill him, he dies because he can't control his own lacky.  

John Doe wins at the end of his movie.  He creates such a diabolical plan that he can't lose.  Either way he comes off winning.  How many villians can say, hey my plan worked.


----------



## drothgery (Aug 2, 2005)

DonTadow said:
			
		

> John Doe wins at the end of his movie.  He creates such a diabolical plan that he can't lose.  Either way he comes off winning.  How many villians can say, hey my plan worked.




Err... Palpatine can say that at the end of _The Phantom Menace_ (where he had a plan where he couldn't lose) and _Revenge of the Sith_ (and to a lesser extent at the end of _Attack of the Clones_ and _The Empire Strikes Back_).


----------



## Gomez (Aug 2, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> Gomez, can I change votes before the voting is closed? I just changed Torrence to Napoleon.
> 
> Guys, help me decide between John Doe and Palpatine. Doe is more scary, and I liked his imagination, but Palpatine is so wondefully cool...   :\




Changing you votes before the deadline is ok but don't make a habit of it.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 2, 2005)

drothgery said:
			
		

> Err... Palpatine can say that at the end of _The Phantom Menace_ (where he had a plan where he couldn't lose) and _Revenge of the Sith_ (and to a lesser extent at the end of _Attack of the Clones_ and _The Empire Strikes Back_).



I know but I meant at the end of their particular run of movies. Even though there was only one Seven, John Doe wins at the end of it, where as at the end of Palpatine's ultimate plan (which spans the six movies) he loses.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 2, 2005)

Hmm, I am still torn. The problem  is that I have seen Seven only once, and Star Wars is much stronger in my imagination, but I agree Doe was more scary, and in a way more effective.... Palpatine is winning anyway, so I am voting Doe. I have soft spots for underdogs. 

Who would you choose between Vader and Palpatine?(Palpy for me)


----------



## minitrue (Aug 2, 2005)

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix)
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker
5. Galactus
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Mr. Edward Hyde
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Dr. Fu Manchu
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 3, 2005)

*My picks...*

Here are my choices:

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) 
4. The Joker
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)
10. Mr. Burns
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)
15. Dracula
16. Gollum


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 3, 2005)

I, Melkor, demand justification from people who vote Smith over Lecter!   I thought he would win!


----------



## Gomez (Aug 3, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> I, Melkor, demand justification from people who vote Smith over Lecter!   I thought he would win!




Lector has a nice lead at the moment. Not overwhelming but he is winning.


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> I, Melkor, demand justification from people who vote Smith over Lecter!   I thought he would win!




I think this is the first time we agree on something. Not on the whole satisfaction thing, but Lecter winning over Smith.


----------



## Dark Jezter (Aug 3, 2005)

Melkor said:
			
		

> I, Melkor, demand justification from people who vote Smith over Lecter!   I thought he would win!



 I wouldn't mind knowing just why people think that Sauron is a great villian, because other than being attached to LotR, I can't think of anything he did in the novels or movies that was particularly memorable.  He has no dialogue, no scenes where he executes a henchman for failing at something, he never even actually appears other than as a big red eye in the sky.


----------



## Melkor Lord Of ALL! (Aug 3, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind knowing just why people think that Sauron is a great villian, because other than being attached to LotR, I can't think of anything he did in the novels or movies that was particularly memorable.  He has no dialogue, no scenes where he executes a henchman for failing at something, he never even actually appears other than as a big red eye in the sky.




Well , he is like Satan, the omnipresent evil that is everywhere, corrupts everything- Orcs, the very air, wise wizards and rulers. He is The Ring, he is Mordor, he is evil incarnated!

And I have soft spot for my followers.   And I have his dialogue in my signature.


----------



## Hor Kai Lan (Aug 3, 2005)

1. Agent Smith 
2. Great Cthulhu 
3. Professor James Moriarty 
4. The Joker 
5. Galactus 
6. 
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort 
10. Mr. Burns
11. Sauron 
12. Megatron
13. Thoth-Amon 
14. 
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 3, 2005)

Dark Jezter said:
			
		

> I wouldn't mind knowing just why people think that Sauron is a great villian, because other than being attached to LotR, I can't think of anything he did in the novels or movies that was particularly memorable.  He has no dialogue, no scenes where he executes a henchman for failing at something, he never even actually appears other than as a big red eye in the sky.



Like Melkor said, he was the Ring.

The Ring has a presence in the story.  The Ring has Weight.  The Ring is the Soul of all Darkness sitting inches away from the hero's skin.

And the Ring was Sauron.  Therefore, Sauron is SCARY.

I also agree with Melkor that we need some sort of justification for the ubervillain status Agent Smith seems to be enjoying in many people's minds.  Of the 32 entities on the list, he's the only one I'm surprised made it to this stage.  I don't understand how he's worthy of carrying Iago's boots, and Iago got eliminated 2 rounds ago.


----------



## The Serge (Aug 3, 2005)

Canis said:
			
		

> I also agree with Melkor that we need some sort of justification for the ubervillain status Agent Smith seems to be enjoying in many people's minds.  Of the 32 entities on the list, he's the only one I'm surprised made it to this stage.  I don't understand how he's worthy of carrying Iago's boots, and Iago got eliminated 2 rounds ago.



I wonder how many of these votes are based upon exposure...  How many people are familiar with Iago and his actions in _Othello_?  Or, how many people saw, much less read, _Red Dragon, Silence of the Lambs,_ or _Hannibal_ and recognized how sinister Lecter is.  Perhaps some people just like Smith (although I liked him in the first _Matrix_, he was no where as impressive in either sequel.  I don't think he challenges anyone with his villainy.  Perhaps that's why so many are voting for him).

In the end, I don't recall if Gomez offered any rules or suggestions for voting.  When I vote, it's based upon the impact the villain has had on my writing and gaming.  For others, it may be a deeper or more shallow rationale.


----------



## Szatany (Aug 3, 2005)

Gomez said:
			
		

> Lector has a nice lead at the moment. Not overwhelming but he is winning.



Lecter , its Lecter guys.


----------



## Lobo Lurker (Aug 3, 2005)

*3rd Round*

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Darth Vader
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files)
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Jack Torrence (The Shining)
7. John Doe (Se7en)
8. Wile E. Coyote 
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Mr. Burns
11. Randall Flagg (The Stand)
12. Megatron
13. Pinhead (Hellraiser)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Lex Luthor
16. Hal 9000


----------



## reveal (Aug 3, 2005)

The Serge said:
			
		

> I wonder how many of these votes are based upon exposure...  How many people are familiar with Iago and his actions in _Othello_?  Or, how many people saw, much less read, _Red Dragon, Silence of the Lambs,_ or _Hannibal_ and recognized how sinister Lecter is.  Perhaps some people just like Smith (although I liked him in the first _Matrix_, he was no where as impressive in either sequel.  I don't think he challenges anyone with his villainy.  Perhaps that's why so many are voting for him).
> 
> In the end, I don't recall if Gomez offered any rules or suggestions for voting.  When I vote, it's based upon the impact the villain has had on my writing and gaming.  For others, it may be a deeper or more shallow rationale.




*Gomez:* I've already voted. Please don't think this is another vote. 

I agree. Even though I liked some villains better than others, I still voted for who I thought was the better, more evil, villain. Here's what I chose and why.

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) vs *Hannibal Lector* - Smith is a cool villain but Lecter is pure evil. He's smart and doesn't have Smith's resources to do his bad duty. Lecter manipulated everyone. From his fans (Red Dragon) to the agent trying to interview him (Silence of the Lambs). Smith simply used force of numbers to get what he wanted.

2. *Great Cthulhu* vs Darth Vader - I love Vader. Personally, I think he's a lot cooler the Cthulu. But Vader was not always evil. He was a good kid who was brainwashed into becoming a Sith. When the chips were down, he ended up choosing good over evil. Cthulu is pure, unadulterated evil. If his son were being killed by the Emperor, Cthulu would have just eaten them both and been done with it.

3. *Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)* vs Docter Octopus - Moriarty only appeared in 2 Sherlock Holmes stories, yet we remember him as one of the greatest villains of all time. Why? Because Sherlock Holmes, the greatest detective of all time, respected him. Moriarty was always one step ahead and Holmes. He used his wits and planning to pull off his crimes. Octopus, while one of my favorites as a Spidey fan for the last 20+ years, just isn't in the same league.

4. *The Joker* vs Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) - The Joker is psychotic. He will do anything, to anyone, at any time to make his plans come to fruition. But he's also smart. He can push Batman's buttons to make him do something Batman normally would never do. He's killed Robin and caused Batman to kill him. CSM was a bad-ass, but just not as evil.

5. *Galactus *vs Graf Orlock (Nosferatu) - Power. Pure unadulterated power. Yes, Graf Orlock was scary. But Galactus can eat planets and does. Power wins over scariness in this one.

6. *Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)* vs Jack Torrence (The Shining) - Jack was nuts. That's really it. A great bad guy but simply crazy. Napoleon, on the other hand, manipulated everyone from the beginning. In the end, he gets what he wants and everyone else gets crapped on. That's a great villain.

7. John Doe (Se7en) vs *Emperor Palpatine* - Doe was, again, nuts. He was smart enough to get away with what he did but, in the end, he was just a crazy guy who liked to kill people. Palpatine was brilliant. He manipulated everyone. He started a war by using the system. He took over an entire federation of planets simply by playing politics. He got everything he wanted and only ever lifted a finger to fight once, and even then it was only because he was being attacked.

8. Wile E. Coyote vs *Mr. Edward Hyde* - Not even close on this one. Coyote is not a villain. He's not evil; he's hungry.

9. Lord Voldemort vs *Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft)* - This one was really tough. I chose Zarovich only because he's more established than Zarovich. If this was done 15 years from now and people still remember Voldemort as a great bad guy, then I'd probably vote for him.

10. *Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)* vs Mr. Burns - I am a huge Simpsons fan. But the only reason Mr. Burns gets away with things is because of the incompetence of others. Blofeld gets away with his plans in spite of the tenacity of James Bond and British Intelligence.

11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) vs *Randall Flagg (The Stand)* - Both of these two are pure evil. Sauron was the ring. Randall Flagg was the bad guy in a lot of King novels. I chose Flagg simply because he tried so many times and killed so many people manipulatively unlike Sauron who mainly killed people by having orcs attack en masse.

12. Dr. Fu Manchu vs *Megatron* - I admit, I chose Megatron in this case because he's a Transformer and I never liked Fu Manchu. 

13. *Pinhead (Hellraiser)* vs Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) - Pinhead is from Hell. He is the leader of the Cenobites. He kills without conscience. He's a much better villain simply because he doesn't care who he kills or how, he just does it.

14. The Master (Dr. Who) vs *Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek)* - KHAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAN!

15. Lex Luthor vs *Dracula* - Not even close here. Dracula is pure, unadulterated evil. He doesn't care about anyone but himself and will use anything/anybody to get what he wants. Lex does the same, true, but he just doesn't do it on the same level and, sometimes, will work with the good guys to get what he wants. Dracula would never demean himself like that.

16. Gollum vs *Hal 9000* - Golem was a conflicted being. A split personality does not a villain make. Hal couldn't be anything but evil. There was no pleading with him; no trying to play to his humanity. He was cold and calculating with no emotion to get in his way. That's just scary evil.


----------



## MonsterMash (Aug 3, 2005)

3rd Round

1. Agent Smith (The Matrix) 
2. Great Cthulhu
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes)
4. The Joker 
5. Graf Orlock (Nosferatu)
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm)
7. Emperor Palpatine
8. Wile E. Coyote
9. Lord Voldemort
10. Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond)
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) 
12. Dr. Fu Manchu 
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories)
14. The Master (Dr. Who)
15. Dracula
16. Hal 9000

Ones I found tough were 2 and 3


----------



## Gomez (Aug 3, 2005)

Voting is closed! Results in a few.


----------



## Endur (Aug 3, 2005)

I vote for impact.  Sometimes its recognition, sometimes it charisma, sometimes its evilness, sometimes its power, sometimes its somethinng else.  But its impact.


----------



## Gomez (Aug 3, 2005)

*3rd Round Results*

1. Hannibal Lector [29] defeats Agent Smith (The Matrix) [24]
2. Darth Vader [27] defeats Great Cthulhu [25]
3. Professor James Moriarty (Sherlock Holmes) [48] defeats Docter Octopus [6]
4. The Joker [43] defeats Cigarette Smoking Man (X-Files) [9]
5. Galactus [31] defeats Graf Orlock (Nosferatu) [20]
6. Napoleon the Pig (Animal Farm) [27] defeats Jack Torrence (The Shining) [22]
7. Emperor Palpatine [40] defeats John Doe (Se7en) [12]
8. Wile E. Coyote [27] defeats  Mr. Edward Hyde [26] 
9. Lord Voldemort [35] defeats  Strahd Von Zarovich (Ravenloft) [17]
10. Mr. Burns [32] defeats Ernst Stavro Blofeld (James Bond) [23]
11. Sauron (Lord of the Rings) [41] defeats Randall Flagg (The Stand) [14]
12. Megatron [31] defeats Dr. Fu Manchu [20]
13. Thoth-Amon (Conan Stories) [27] defeats Pinhead (Hellraiser) [25] 
14. Khan Noonian Singh (Star Trek) [27] defeats The Master (Dr. Who) [23]
15. Dracula [33] defeats Lex Luthor [19]
16. Hal 9000 [37] defeats Gollum [16]


A lot of close match ups this round. Vader just squeeked by Cthulhu by 2 votes. Wile E. Coyote only won versus Hyde by one vote. Several of my favorites went down this round.     LOL! Oh well! The Fourth Round will be up in a moment.


----------



## ShadowDenizen (Aug 3, 2005)

BAH!
How does Vader beat Cthulhu?!    

However, I'm mollifed that the Coyote beat out Hyde!!


----------



## Jeremy Ackerman-Yost (Aug 3, 2005)

ShadowDenizen said:
			
		

> BAH!
> How does Vader beat Cthulhu?!



With style, man


----------



## Cthulhudrew (Aug 3, 2005)

WTF? Cthulhu and the Master both get beaten? This contest's rigged, I tell you, rigged!!

I just can't believe it...

You can't beat Cthulhu, man, you just can't. Even when he's dead, he's not really dead.


----------



## DonTadow (Aug 3, 2005)

Cthulhudrew said:
			
		

> WTF? Cthulhu and the Master both get beaten? This contest's rigged, I tell you, rigged!!
> 
> I just can't believe it...
> 
> You can't beat Cthulhu, man, you just can't. Even when he's dead, he's not really dead.



Is it too late to cry about there being no more buffy and angel villians left... because I'd like to if its not


----------

